# Coastal Bend RC Spring 2012 Trial



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Good luck to all the dogs and handlers.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Open judges are trying to get to dog 95 today. Tough quad judges are winning.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open to the 2nd:

1,4,6,8,9,11,12,13,16,18,21,22,23,24,27,37,41,43,44,46,47,48,49,50,52,56,59,60,61,62,64,67,73,79,80,82,84,86,88,89,90,92,94,95


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur is an interrupted double. Short retired is 1st, shot right to left almost inline with the flyer station, which is deep of the retired by maybe 50 yards. After you pick up a bird, you then run a blind off to the left.

Very very tight test, and the blind has a tremendous amount of suction to the right due to the two marks, and a stiff left to right crosswind.


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Any news on the derby?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open to third tomorrow. 
21 dogs
1,8,13,16,22,27,37,41,47,49,52,60,61,62,64,69,82,84,89,90


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby to 4th:
3,4,6,7,9,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,19


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

GO Kate babies Hardy #13 and Ruby #4!!!


----------



## gmason (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats to Barry Nelson, Abbey and Kenny Trott on their Derby win.

Gary & Chris Mason
Windcrest Retrievers


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

gmason said:


> Congrats to Barry Nelson, Abbey and Kenny Trott on their Derby win.
> 
> Gary & Chris Mason
> Windcrest Retrievers


And to Marcy Wright who was Abbey's handler.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Rest of Derby placements???


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Derby:
1st: Abbey/Wright
2nd: Juice/Hunt
3rd: Hardy/Avant
4th: Hollywood/Avant
RJ: Ruby/Ruehman
Js: 3,6,7,9,10,11,14

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Way to go Marcy!!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Congrats going out to All of the Derby placements!!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

How'd the Qual shake out?


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Qual Results:

1st: 1-Curry/Morejon
2nd: 16- Lily/Casto
3rd: 4- Onyx/Scheig
4th: 22- Gus/ Avant
RJ- 3- Choice/ Rorem
Jams- 13,14,25,27


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Congrats to all those that placed


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Way to go Chris & Onyx.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Congrats to Barry. Way to go Marcy!!! I guess Abbey had a hand in the win too.


----------



## pete ont (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations to Barry Nelson and Team Horsetooth for Abbey's Derby Win! Great Job Marcy!

Pete and "Asia"


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Way to go Marcy and Abby!!!!! Woo Hoo!!

Aaron*


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats Dorothy and Chris! Go Girls!!!

Angie


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Good deal Roy and Curry for that Q win!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

2nd hand info!!

OPEN:
1st-Gunzer/Flash
2nd-Eckett/Calie
3rd-Eckett/Lucy
4th-Dewey/?
RJ-Eckett/Pride
Don't know JAMs.

AMATEUR:
1st-Bozeman
2nd-Carlisle
3rd-Knobloch
4th-Mize
RJ-Rich
Don't know JAMs.

CONGRATS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrats Kaye on your Open win.

1st 62
2nd 37
3rd 16
4th 50
RJ 64
Jams 1,8,41,61

Congrats Dorothy, Chris & Kaye for a great wek-end.

Jim & Jan Burnett


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Just talking to Karl and when he told me Flash had won, I was overjoyed! It has been so much fun seeing Flash grow and progress, and coming into his own. Kaye and Roger are the kind of owners you love to see do well.

Glenda


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Here is a picture of the interrupted double 1st & 2nd series of the Amateur.....

Short bird first, then the Flyer.












After one bird was picked up, you ran this land blind (the tree on the left side of the first pic is the same tree that is on the right side of this pic):


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

How many dogs tried to get in water on that land blind and were u dropped if they did?


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Anyone know which dog Bozeman's won the am with?
Congrats Roy M on the Q!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Marcy and Abbey on your win also to to Clint and the Willards on Hardy's 3rd and Ruby's RJ in the derby and counting Roy's win in the Q Gman pups had a great weekend there.
Chad


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Chad
Hardy is a very nice young dog. I believe that he now has 21 pts. I sure wish Kate were still with us so we could make some more Hardy's.


----------



## kcgold (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind notes of congratulations to Karl and Flash on their Open win. Kaye (who is a vet) had committed to a blood draw today at our local Golden club to collect DNA for cancer research and could not see her dog win the Open. BUT, I did and it was a thrill. Thanks to Karl and all his fine clients for their support and help in training Topbrass KC No Time to Paws SH *** (Flash). And thanks to the Coastal Bend Retriever Club for all their hard work. And of course thanks to the judges, Ray Vreeland and Chip Miles, who braved the cold, ugly weather. And of course, the bird throwers who sure did a great job. And especially the guy who threw Flash's 300 yard punch bird in the last series. What an arm!!! Roger Fuller (proud dad).


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Roger, a big congratulations!!! I talked to Karl mid day yesterday and he said Flash was doing very well. Apparently so! Best to Kay.


----------



## dynamiclauren (Aug 26, 2010)

Chad Baker said:


> Anyone know which dog Bozeman's won the am with?
> Congrats Roy M on the Q!!


FC AFC Sandmans Ticket "Jaye J"

Congrats Larry and Linda Ann!!!!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats to everyone that ran and special congratulations to those that placed.

I want to particularly congratulate Chris and Onyx on their Qual 3rd. You are on a roll!

Best regards,

Linas


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Jaye J and the Bozemans! Not bad for an old one-eyed girl!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Derby placements:

Big congrats to Amy Hunt and Juice! I've heard a lot of good things about this dog. Looking forward to seeing him run.

Congrats to Kate babies Hardy, owned by Dale Willard and handled by Clint Avant. Ruby, owned and handled by Dorothy Ruehman.

From a Kate baby owner myself,

Marcy is always tough. Good Job


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anybody have the rest of the Am Placements?
Thanks!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Congrats to Chuck Mize and Dakota on Amat placement. Great News.


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Flash - you did well winning the Open this weekend!  A very BIG CONGRATULATIONS to handler/trainer Karl Gunzer, owners Kaye & Roger Fuller, and breeder Jackie Mertens. Yes...you are a BIG DOG now!!! ....Carol

Also kudos to all who placed & JAM'd at the trial.*


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats,too Marcy Wright ,Kenny Trott,owner Barry Nelson And Abbey for there win in the derby nice job.
Dave Hare


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations! .... Topbrass No Time to Paws, "Flash" !!

....and to owners Kaye and Roger Fuller, and Karl Gunzer.. Pom Poms Way Up on this one!!!

Quoting Glenda, "Kaye and Roger are the kind of owners you love to see do well." ... that rumor  is known all the way to the East Coast..

Judy


----------

